# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  بازی های آنلاین

## amirkh

سلام  :خجالت: 

واسه نوشتن بازی آنلاین که بین دو یا چند نفر قراره به صورت Real Time انجام بشه به نظرتون استفاده از Node.js منطقی هست ؟ یا باید از تکنولوژی دیگه ای واسه این کار استفاده کرد.

در کل می خوام بدونم واسه نوشتن بازی های آنلاین توو وب باید از چی استفاده کرد که برم سراغش و یادش بگیرم.

و اینکه آیا می شه Node.js رو با PHP ترکیب و استفاده کرد یا نه ؟

ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## plague

بله نود برای همین کاراست 
نود رو با php میتونی ترکیب کنی ولی خوده نود برای نوشتن بک اند هستش مثل php همون کارای php رو با نود هم میتونی انجام بدی

----------


## amirkh

ممنونم از جوابتون.

من یه مقدار آموزش های Node Js رو نگاه کردم. اکثرا توو خط فرمان یاد دادن چی کار کنیم.

ممکنه بگید چطوری می شه توو وب و از طریق مرورگر اجرا کرد برنامه نوشته شده توسط Node Js رو ؟ 

ممنون.

----------


## plague

تو زبان های دیگه شما یه نرم افزار وب سرور داری مثل آپاچی نصب شده روی سرور که وقتی با مرورگر آدرس سایت رو میزنی صفحه وب رو اجرا میکنه برات میفرسته 
توی نود شما باید خودت وب سرور رو بنویسی نرم افزاری 
بعد میتونی از طریق مرورگر اجرا کنی کد ها رو 
تو همون اموزش های یکه میبینی یکم ببری جلو حتما این رو پوشش داده 
یا اینکه میتونی توی نت سرچ کنی برایآموزش ساخت سرور http توی نود

----------


## amirkh

ممنون که وقت می ذارید و به سئوال هام جواب می دید.

یه سئوال دیگه دارم. الان توو مرورگر وقتی این آدرس رو می زنم همه چی درسته و برنامه به درستی کار می کنه: 127.0.0.1:3000

اما توو سایت هایی که از Node Js استفاده می کنند هیچ جای آدرس پورت دیده نمی شه. شما می دونید چطوری می شه پورت رو از توو آدرس برداشت یا از دید بازدیدکننده ها مخفی کرد ؟

باز شرمنده زیاد سئوال می پرسم  :خجالت:

----------


## plague

پورت 80 دیفالت سروره برای وب برای همین نیاز نیست توی لینک بزنیش اگه توی نود پورت رو 80 بزاری 

البته اگه آپاچی نصب باشه رو سرور 80 رو استفاده داره میکنه و نمیتونی استفاده کنی اونوقت باید بری تو کانفیگ ویرچوال هاست آپاچی httpd.conf دستکاتری کنی  

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...ut-port-number
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9...t-from-the-url

----------

